# COUNTERSTRIKE LAUNCHER has encountered ...on winxp



## badolputty (Dec 21, 2002)

I have windows xp. I have counterstrike retail version. I have upgraded the retail version according to Sierra instructions. I have ran the windows xp patches, updated my driver NVIDIA, done that wacky compatability stuff XP recommends..and still I receive this error. '[CS Launcher has encountered an error and must close. Sorry blahblas....Click below to send the error report to Microsoft who really wont give 2 bits about it.] So its windows who is picking up a problem. The thing is that there is no common denominator for when....I could play for hours...or minutes...and then either while disconnecting from a server or trying to join a game after selecting a server the dreaded churning of the CPU begins and the error spits out..... I CANT FIND ANY REFERENCE TO THIS PROBLEM ANYWHERE!!! Its not server specific, because if you go back into CS and try that server ---no prob. I think that somehow it has something to do with allocation of space or memory---some kind of overflow????? HELP!!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here.

Also, go here and download AddAware

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/

Download and run, ensuring that Deep Registry scan is enabled. Remove all except any references to Web3000 or new.net. If you're unsure, copy/paste the list here.

Also, whilst you're there, download and install RefUpdate to get the latest updates. Just click Connect.

Other's use Spybot:

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/spybotsd11r3.exe

click the online tab to search for and download the updates, then shut down and relaunch SpyBot.

Go to the Settings tab > File Sets, and uncheck 'System Internals' and 'Tracks' .

Finally, after closing down Internet Explorer, click 'Check All', and have SpyBot remove all it finds

Regards

eddie


----------



## badolputty (Dec 21, 2002)

AdaptecDirectCD	"c:\program files\adaptec\easy cd creator 5\directcd\directcd.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
AutoLogon All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
CARPService	carpserv.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
CMESys	"c:\program files\common files\cmeii\cmesys.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
CPQEASYACC	c:\program files\compaq\easy access button support\starteak.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Date Manager	c:\progra~1\datema~1\datema~1.exe	All Users	Common Startup
GStartup	c:\progra~1\common~1\gmt\gmt.exe /startup	All Users	Common Startup
HPAiODevice(hp officejet g series) - 1	c:\progra~1\hewlet~1\aio\hpoffi~1\bin\hpoavn07.exe -deviceid 1035220723	All Users	Common Startup
HPAiODevice(hp officejet g series) - 2	c:\progra~1\hewlet~1\aio\hpoffi~1\bin\hpoavn07.exe -deviceid 1036112731	All Users	Common Startup
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders	c:\progra~1\common~1\micros~1\workss~1\wkcalrem.exe	All Users	Common Startup
Microsoft Works Portfolio	c:\program files\microsoft works\wkssb.exe /allusers	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Microsoft Works Update Detection	c:\program files\microsoft works\wkdetect.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
MoneyAgent	"c:\program files\microsoft money\system\money express.exe"	MAINROOM\Kathy Klotz	HKU\S-1-5-21-66767829-3301898836-4258192708-1005\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NAV Agent	c:\progra~1\norton~1\navapw32.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NvCplDaemon	rundll32.exe nvqtwk,nvcpldaemon initialize	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PrecisionTime	c:\progra~1\precis~1\precis~1.exe	All Users	Common Startup
Promon.exe	promon.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
PromulGate	"c:\program files\delfin\promulgate\pgmonitr.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon	c:\program files\hewlett-packard\hp share-to-web\hpgs2wnd.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
Smapp	c:\program files\analog devices\soundmax\smtray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
TkBellExe	c:\program files\common files\real\update_ob\evntsvc.exe -osboot	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
WCOLOREAL	"c:\program files\compaq\coloreal\coloreal.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
XupiterCfgLoader	c:\program files\xupiter\xtcfgloader.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
XupiterStartup	c:\program files\xupiter\xupiterstartup.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
desktop	desktop.ini	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	MAINROOM\Kathy Klotz	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	.DEFAULT	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	All Users	Common Startup
nwiz	nwiz.exe /install	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
srmclean	c:\cpqs\scom\srmclean.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets have a look.....

AdaptecDirectCD: DirectCD primarily allows you to drag and drop files onto a suitably formatted CD-RW disc. Unless you use this on a frequent basis it isn't required and is available via Start -> Programs. Start the program before inserting a DirectCD formatted CD-RW in the drive. A re-boot is recommended if you close Adaptec DirectCD before re-opening it again later

AutoLogon: Not sure, keep maybe.

CARPService: Related to Zoltrix modems.

CMESys: Part of Gator advertising spyware, see end.

CPQEASYACC: For Compaq PC's. Allows the use of programmable keys on mulimedia keyboards. Required if you use the additional keys

Date Manager: Date Manager - calender program. Spyware/adware based provided by The Gator Corporation. See end

GStartup: Gator spyware variant. See end

HPAiODevic: Installed with a Hewlett Packard 900 series colour printer, scanner, fax, photo card slot printer, copier. Not needed.

Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders: Produces a pop-up reminder of events scheduled using the MS Works Calendar. Not needed.

Microsoft Works Portfolio: The Works Portfolio tool lets you collect and organize text and pictures from the Web or your favorite program.Can be prevented from starting from a setting within Portfolio. Not needed.

MoneyAgent: Part of MS Money. Available via Start -> Programs. Not needed.

NAV Agent: Introduced with Norton Anti-Virus 2002 to replace Norton Auto-Protect and Norton eMail Protect. Leaving "Auto-Protect", "E-mail Scanning" and "Script Blocking" enabled doesn't seem to slow the system down.

NvCplDaemon: Intializes the clock and memory settings on nVidia based graphics cards. Disable if you overclock your card

PrecisionTime: Precision Time 2.0. Checks your computer clock time against the Naval Observatory or some other source to assure accurate time. Not sure.

Promon.exe: Intel Pro100 + network card icon in the system tray by the clock. The tools typically display the LEDs on the NIC, and information about the link status, duplex mode, etc. None of the functionality of such agents is necessary or required.

PromulGate: Adware based media viewer by The Delfin Project, see end

Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon: "HP's exclusive Share-to-Web software makes it easy to share content with others through our affiliate Internet websites." Available via Start -> Programs. Not needed.

Smapp: System Tray access for the Compaq/ADI SoundMAX integrated digital audio controller. Not needed.

TkBellExe: Application Scheduler installed along with RealOne Player. Once installed, it runs independently of RealOne Player. See here for more information, including how to disable it.

http://www.mikescomputerinfo.com/TkBellExe.htm

WCOLOREAL: Makes colours sharper and brighter, but will only work with coloreal capable monitors

*XupiterCfgLoader: Adware and homepage hijacker. To remove Xupiter go here

http://www.xupiter.com/uninstall/

and to prevent it re-installing in the future see here

http://www.alanluber.com/pcfearfactor/officialxupiterpage.htm

XupiterStartup: Adware and homepage hijacker, see above*

nwiz: Associated with the newer versions of nVidia graphics cards drivers. Allows you to immensely improve desktop layouts by setting preferences and optimizations. However, this isn't necessary for the operation of your system

srmclean: Srmclean helps in the installation and execution of the SoundMax SoftPaq for Compaq/ADI SoundMax Integrated Digital Audio. Is it required once the SoftPaq is successfully installed?

Okay, go to AddREmove via the Control Panel, and see if Date Manager is there, also Gator. If so, uninstall it.

Then, go here and download AddAware

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/

Download and run, ensuring that Deep Registry scan is enabled. Remove all except any references to Web3000 or new.net. If you're unsure, copy/paste the list here.

Also, whilst you're there, download and install RefUpdate to get the latest updates. Just click Connect.

Reboot, and run again, just to be sure. Uninstall the Xupiter as shown above in *Bold*

Then, when its all done, go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

Also, go to Internet Options via Control Panel. Advanced tab, under Browsing look for Enable Install on Demand. Untick, apply and OK.

eddie


----------



## badolputty (Dec 21, 2002)

eddie,
I did all the stuff you said....ran the updated adaware, did the config thing, ran spyware, did the xupiter shooter thing, booted rebooted, ran adaware and spyware again---everything was cool.
Played Cs for 5 minutes and received the same message. I can e- you a copy of the logged report it makes if that helps? I cant make heads or tales of it. I am an old IBM Mainframe P/A...dinosaur to u guys....///very frustated. thanks for input sofar.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

You say that you get the error reporting tool. If you go to:

Control Panel | AddRemove, and uninstall the Error reporting tool, does that help?

Also, have you got the latest updates:

http://www.counter-strike.net/cswizard1.html

You can email the log if you want, or you can upload them using the attachement in your Reply.

Its just at the bottom before you Submit. If its too large, PM me, and I'll send you my email address.

But, xmas is coming, and not sure when I'll be here 

eddie


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Got a PM

[/quote]Hi eddie, The dump is stating either an access violation or a missing symbol file. or something else Since last post I went so far to completely uninstall, reinstall, update, improve computer performance for applications and increased the paging size. I disabled error reporting...but God bless Micrsoft I get an error display anyway---although a smaller window.....Here's the dump : Thanks again..happy hunting 
Application exception occurred: 
App: C:\Sierra\Counter-Strike\cstrike.exe (pid=2476) 
When: 22/12/2002 @ 19:25:27.343 
Exception number: c0000005 (access violation)

*----> System Information <----* 
Computer Name: MAINROOM 
User Name: 
Terminal Session Id: 0 
Number of Processors: 1 
Processor Type: x86 Family 15 Model 2 Stepping 4 
Windows Version: 5.1 
Current Build: 2600 
Service Pack: 1 
Current Type: Uniprocessor Free 
Registered Organization: 
Registered Owner:

*----> Task List <----* 
0 System Process 
4 System 
572 smss.exe 
636 csrss.exe 
660 winlogon.exe 
704 services.exe 
716 lsass.exe 
896 svchost.exe 
976 svchost.exe 
1160 svchost.exe 
1192 svchost.exe 
1396 Explorer.EXE 
1428 spoolsv.exe 
1552 Promon.exe 
1580 DirectCD.exe 
1588 StartEAK.exe 
1604 Smtray.exe 
1624 navapw32.exe 
1636 evntsvc.exe 
1652 carpserv.exe 
1660 hpgs2wnd.exe 
1716 hpoavn07.exe 
1724 hpoavn07.exe 
1736 wkcalrem.exe 
1916 hpgs2wnf.exe 
448 hpoevm07.exe 
532 CPQEAKSYSTEMTRAY.EXE 
540 CPQEADM.EXE 
376 EAUSBKBD.EXE 
604 BttnServ.exe 
632 hpoipm07.exe 
1088 navapsvc.exe 
1148 NMSSvc.exe 
1168 nvsvc32.exe 
1156 tcpsvcs.exe 
1484 svchost.exe 
1792 wanmpsvc.exe 
2476 cstrike.exe 
3168 hpOSTS07.exe 
3180 hpOFXM07.exe 
3736 hpOSTS07.exe 
3844 drwtsn32.exe [/quote]

You said in your PM that you had the virus YAHA.K

Have you fully removed all references to it?

Also, try the latest version of DirectX:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/downloads/default.asp

eddie


----------



## badolputty (Dec 21, 2002)

well apparently i did not have the most current Directx...thought i did. Anyway, installed it---fine all day----crashed last night after my son was playing about 30 seconds. Same error same part of the executable code. No clue...yu? Also since i removed all the yaha.k stuff (according to instructions in the security forum this website) another weird thing is that when I go online (IE, CABLE) and then get off and try to go into CS....from destop....nothing happens. I have to restart the computer, and then no prob. VISA VERSA occurs if I am on CS and then try to get into IE......have to restart......I dunno........


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Have you tried to reinstall the CS software, after you removed all the traces of the virus?

When you come offline, are there any other programs that you're having the same trouble with?

eddie


----------

